# hi from michigan



## teacup13 (Feb 22, 2007)

been looking at this site for awhile... lots of interesting info

decided it was time to register finally


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

There is a wealth of information available on this site, and many great people that will assist you in any way they can. First thing I did was the 5-day smoking-basics ecourse.

How much smoking experience do you have, and what kind of smoker are you using?


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 22, 2007)

hey teacup, welcome to the board, where abouts in mich, was hoping to see some more michiganders on here


----------



## hanifen (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome,  You'll love this site.

By the way I am orginally from Ohio so Go BUCKS...  sorry instinct when I see Michigan...


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 22, 2007)

i live in Mount Morris,MI but am originally from ontario canada

at present i am not using any smoker

i startd out using my buddies little chief smoker....didnt like that but gave me a start 

then went to a brinkman.... was alot better but didnt like it alot

decided that the only way i was going to get what i wanted was to come up with a better idea

i got ahold of an industrial oven.. size was 3ft wide X 1.5ft deep X 4ft high
it had two doors that opened like a cabinet.... 4 stainless steel trays

propane burner under it in winter and electric in summer

here's some crude drawings..lol


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum teacup13!  It's nice to see all these new arrivals.

What a find that industrial oven was.  I'd sure like to come across something like that myself.

Tim


----------



## ultramag (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF teacup13!!! Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Teacup13. Glad you deciced to join us. That looks like quite the smoker you are planning. Post some pics if you can, would love to see what the oven/smoker looks like.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Teacup.

Getting to be as many Michaganers as Missourians here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Are you using your new smoker/oven yet?


----------



## cool85k5 (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dionysus (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard, fromyour northern neighbor .... lots of friendly people more than willing to answer questins


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 23, 2007)

the crude drawing i made was of my actual smoker... used it for about 3years but had to leave it at my moms when i moved down to the usa..
it was actually a lab oven(was new in crate when i got it)
something like this but an older model and not digital


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to the smf. glad you can be here with us.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome Teacup

So what's the plan now? Build it or buy it?


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 23, 2007)

welcome aboard, teacup.


----------



## msmith (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard teacup


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 23, 2007)

Glad to see your here teacup.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 23, 2007)

Glad that you decided to join us, teacup! There is always room for one more. Looking forward to pics of your smoker.


----------



## cheech (Feb 27, 2007)

There really is not really anything else for us to do here when it is this cold outside so we join forums.  Go Michigan


----------



## smokehouse (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome Fellow Michigander. You have come to right place to learn about smoking stuff.


----------

